# Roast beef



## pc farmer (Nov 11, 2018)

Second time using the SV unit.  I wanted roast beef.  Seasoned with butcher pepper, season salt and worchestershire sauce.








Sv for 34 hours at 160 degrees.







Cheap Cover for the pot.






Bone pulled right off getting the roast out of the bag.  Tried to sear over the vortex but that didnt work, as soon as the meat hit the heat it fell apart.







Pulled







My dinner. 






Saved the liquid gold 

 Bearcarver








This was a very tender, juicy and flavorful beef roast.  We loved it.  Very beefy tasting.  Could smell it right out of the bag.  Even the cold juice smells great.   I am looking for the next meal.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 11, 2018)

Looks awesome Adam.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 11, 2018)

Best spelling of worcestershire ever...  Beef looks ok too...


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Nov 11, 2018)

LIKE!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 11, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks awesome Adam.



Thanks Brian





Holly2015 said:


> Good job!
> 
> I got the SV bath idling at 132* and in about 20 minutes I'll drop in 1/2 a seasoned an eye of round. Tomorrow evening hot beef sandwiched are on our menu.



I wasnt sure on what temp to use.  Some use higher temps , some lower temps.  





zwiller said:


> Best spelling of worcestershire ever...  Beef looks ok too...



Yea fixed it.  LOL


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 11, 2018)

Looks delicious Farmer. I am going to have to get one of those fancy gadgets you got there.


----------



## rexster314 (Nov 11, 2018)

That kind of roast doesn't lend itself too well for slicing. My mom used to do that style roast in the oven, and we'd just grab a chunk of meat, no other way around it. Looks good.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 12, 2018)

Looks really good farmer. Way to go.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 12, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks delicious Farmer. I am going to have to get one of those fancy gadgets you got there.



Thanks Peachey.





rexster314 said:


> That kind of roast doesn't lend itself too well for slicing. My mom used to do that style roast in the oven, and we'd just grab a chunk of meat, no other way around it. Looks good.


Thanks



gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good farmer. Way to go.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2018)

Freaking Awesome!!
Looks Mighty Tasty, Adam!!
Nice Job.
Like.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 12, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Freaking Awesome!!
> Looks Mighty Tasty, Adam!!
> Nice Job.
> Like.
> ...




Thanks Bear.  And for the help.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 12, 2018)

Dang Peachey maybe he'll give us one of those sv things as a door prize at the next gathering.  :rolleyes:  :D

Nice looking beef there guy.

Warren


----------



## gnatboy911 (Nov 12, 2018)

That looks awesome!  I usually do them at 165/24 and that will hold slices if thats what you're after.  (somebody up there in the thread mentioned slices)  I may do one longer now just for pulled beef sammies!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2018)

gnatboy911 said:


> That looks awesome!  I usually do them at 165/24 and that will hold slices if thats what you're after.  (somebody up there in the thread mentioned slices)  I may do one longer now just for pulled beef sammies!




In my Experimenting, I found 165° for 30 hours to be perfect for Pulling Chuck Roast.
I didn't try pulling any other Beef with SV.
*Pulled Beef Chuck Roast *(Perfect)


Bear


----------



## gnatboy911 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks 

 Bearcarver
 !!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 12, 2018)

Just getting back from the woods , and that looks fantastic . Try a pack of Lipton beefy onion soup mix in the bag  , dry no added liquid .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Just getting back from the woods , and that looks fantastic . Try a pack of Lipton beefy onion soup mix in the bag  , dry no added liquid .




Great idea!!!
It gets the needed liquid from the meat during the SVing??
That's Great, because Mine isn't good for vacuum sealing if there's liquid in it!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 12, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> It gets the needed liquid from the meat during the SVing??


Yes , de fat and add back to the beef . Just watch the salt .  I use the beefy onion or the french onion , then whatever else you want in there . I use whole garlic cloves and pepperoncini .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Yes , de fat and add back to the beef . Just watch the salt .  I use the beefy onion or the french onion , then whatever else you want in there . I use whole garlic cloves and pepperoncini .




LOL---I already told my "Super-Shopper" (Mrs Bear) to get me some "Beefy French Onion Soup" mix packs.
I just prepped 3 Half Eye Rounds for SV. I'm starting one in about an hour.
Too late for that one (I used CBP, Onion Powder & Garlic powder). But on the next one, I'll open one end & put the Onion soup mix in & seal it again. I'm on this !!!

Thanks Rich!!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 12, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang Peachey maybe he'll give us one of those sv things as a door prize at the next gathering.  :rolleyes:  :D
> 
> Nice looking beef there guy.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren.   Maybe I will get a better one, you settle for a slightly used one???   LOL





gnatboy911 said:


> That looks awesome!  I usually do them at 165/24 and that will hold slices if thats what you're after.  (somebody up there in the thread mentioned slices)  I may do one longer now just for pulled beef sammies!



Thank you.  I wanted pulled never thought about slices as we always had pulled growing up.





chopsaw said:


> Just getting back from the woods , and that looks fantastic . Try a pack of Lipton beefy onion soup mix in the bag  , dry no added liquid .



That sounds fantastic.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 13, 2018)

Does it come with lessons and a pan??

Warren


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 13, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang Peachey maybe he'll give us one of those sv things as a door prize at the next gathering.  :rolleyes:  :D
> 
> Nice looking beef there guy.
> 
> Warren


Now there's an idea!!:D


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 13, 2018)

Lookin' good Adam! It looks like there's going to be one of those in my future soon. Like.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 13, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang Peachey maybe he'll give us one of those sv things as a door prize at the next gathering.  :rolleyes:  :D
> 
> Nice looking beef there guy.
> 
> Warren




Denny Thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks for the like Peachey

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 13, 2018)

Ok farmer you're on there's 3 votes for a sv door prize Where's Joe and Doug. You know anybody in the business for donations I don't think your going to find that many at $13.

Warren


----------



## DrewJ (Nov 13, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Yes , de fat and add back to the beef . Just watch the salt .  I use the beefy onion or the french onion , then whatever else you want in there . I use whole garlic cloves and pepperoncini .



I wonder if adding a big glop of beef base in the bag with the roast would work to boost the flavor like these soup packets would? I think they'd be thick enough to not get sucked out of the bag during the vacuum pack process. I like the jars of Better than Bouillon base for making soups. I usually grab the low sodium version just so I have more control over the saltiness of the finished food. You could just add some dried onion and any other aromatics you might want as well.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 13, 2018)

Great looking beef Adam! I could hurt myself overeating with a meal like that!

If the Mrs. is cooking, she has usually got a roast simmering in the crockpot with onion soup mix and Better than Bullion- beef. Its browned in a CI pan first though. I can imagine a SV version would be stellar!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 13, 2018)

DrewJ said:


> I wonder if adding a big glop of beef base in the bag with the roast would work to boost the flavor like these soup packets would? I think they'd be thick enough to not get sucked out of the bag during the vacuum pack process. I like the jars of Better than Bouillon base for making soups. I usually grab the low sodium version just so I have more control over the saltiness of the finished food. You could just add some dried onion and any other aromatics you might want as well.


That's the basic idea . If you use some type of liquid , freeze it first , then add to the bag .


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 18, 2018)

Looks top notch Adam!


----------



## disco (Nov 18, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> Second time using the SV unit.  I wanted roast beef.  Seasoned with butcher pepper, season salt and worchestershire sauce.
> 
> View attachment 380209
> 
> ...


Looks very tasty! Like!


----------

